

Rockstar scores a 1, 2 with GTAIV & GTAV in all time highest review scores - restlessmedia
http://www.metacritic.com/game/playstation-3/grand-theft-auto-v
The hype machine was well oiled this time, but with most things Rockstar, it looks like it was justified.<p>[edit] This is the chart, I couldn&#x27;t change the first one http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.metacritic.com&#x2F;browse&#x2F;games&#x2F;score&#x2F;metascore&#x2F;all&#x2F;ps3?view=condensed&amp;sort=desc
======
Zoepfli
If anybody is wondering which GTA5 to get - PS3 or Xbox, Digital Foundary has
got you covered:

[http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-grand-
theft...](http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-grand-theft-
auto-5-face-off)

According to them the versions are nearly identical, with a very tiny
advantage to the PS3 version.

In this light, it's interesting that the PS3 version got 97% while the Xbox360
version got 98%:

[http://www.metacritic.com/game/playstation-3/grand-theft-
aut...](http://www.metacritic.com/game/playstation-3/grand-theft-auto-v)

[http://www.metacritic.com/game/xbox-360/grand-theft-
auto-v](http://www.metacritic.com/game/xbox-360/grand-theft-auto-v)

~~~
bradleyland
There are 26 and 37 opinion samples for the PS3 and XBox respectively. Given
the small sample size and the subjectiveness of the evaluation, I would
imagine that the margin of error is much higher than 1 point.

------
tremorchr
I wonder what will be the rating after more than a week.

~~~
jaredmcateer
Based on the reviews I saw yesterday only the Escapist was willing to even
criticize the game and give it less than a 90% (they gave it 70%). Everyone
else seems to have toed the line on this one.

~~~
cbg0
I saw one that criticized quite a few aspects but still gave it a 9.5, which
is almost perfect.

~~~
Argorak
Which, depending on how much you appreciate the scope of an endeavour, can be
valid.

Some of the most appreciated games of generations are deeply flawed. An
example is Deus Ex, which is a very mediocre shooter, but was enjoyed by many.

~~~
objclxt
> _Some of the most appreciated games of generations are deeply flawed. An
> example is Deus Ex, which is a very mediocre shooter_

Deus Ex, deeply flawed? I think a lot of people would disagree with you. I
suppose you could come to that view if you considered it to be a shooter, but
it's really RPG first, FPS second. You can complete the entire game without
firing once. I don't think Warren Spector set out to create a FPS, so I
wouldn't judge the game on that basis.

If anything, I think Deus Ex has got _more_ appreciated from a critical
perspective as time has gone on.

~~~
Argorak
Even as an RPG it was much worse than many competitors at that time. It is
(basically) linear, your choices don't influence the ultimate ending (you get
a final pick), which, at that time, some pure RPGs already provided.

But you basically reiterate my point: Deus Ex did enough great things to cover
the bad things. So it's perfectly fine to give it > 90%, while you can still
find strong critique in almost any part of it, without even nitpicking.

------
nilkn
It just came out, so there is considerable room for this to go down. Not
saying it will, but if there's anything I learned from following game reviews
in the past, it's that they frequently change drastically after the first
week.

------
darkstar999
How many game reviews are bought and paid for by the industry? (not saying
this game doesn't deserve it, but it makes me wonder)

